# viper 771xv



## koss1 (May 18, 2008)

:4-dontkno
hi my viper 771xv alarm was working fine last night now the blue light is on all the time until i start the car the remote will not lock or unlock the doors anymore have tried to find a valet switch but no joy it will sometimes start with the remote but hazards flash fast and cuts out after a few seconds
thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Koss,
and Welcome to the forum!
Sounds like you put it in valet, newer units don't have a toggle button under the dash. It built right in to the remote key fob. So you probably did it by accident, the owners manual has the instructions on how to go in and out of Valet.


----------



## koss1 (May 18, 2008)

Hi thanks for the reply have now found the the brains and valet switch have now got it out of valet mode but the remote no longer locks or unlocks the car if the door is opened the relay in the box ticks the remote start will start the car but cuts out straight away again the hazard lights flash fast and the relay ticks all the time.
if you press the lock or unlock on the fob it chirps but nothing happens have checked all fuses and wires seems okay now lost for ideas


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

OK,
You need the owners manual to program the tack learn process. If you have a car alarm dealer near you and he sells DEI (viper) products he will probably get you one for free. Though he may try to charge you for the program also, as some are only money hungry.
Also look under the hood, for a wire going to the ignition coil to pick up tack signal. May have come undone.
For the locks, I need to know what car the unit is in. I may or may not be able to help you as I'm no longer under the dash so to speak


----------



## koss1 (May 18, 2008)

:sigh:Hi sorry for the late update got car back from viper dealer they cant set the rest of the alarm without a bitwriter the problem now is no has one and i can not source one in the uk they still ripped me off fo £79
any ideas where I could purchase one.
thankyou


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

koss1 said:


> :sigh:Hi sorry for the late update got car back from viper dealer they cant set the rest of the alarm without a bitwriter the problem now is no has one and i can not source one in the uk they still ripped me off fo £79
> any ideas where I could purchase one.
> thankyou


Heres a link to the onwers manual

http://www.directeddealers.com/manuals/og/viper/G567V_07-05.pdf




Link to DEI
http://www.directed.com/Default.aspx

Still, if this does not help you, post back. I'll need as much info as you can offer me so as to try and help you remedy this issue.
Help full info would be Car make and model (specify) engine I.E.= 3.2 litter. 

Remote locks will not work when the door is opened on most newer auto's


> remote no longer locks or unlocks the car if the door is opened/QUOTE]


----------



## koss1 (May 18, 2008)

Hi
have now got a bitwriter but the remote start keeps cranking the engine have set it to the lowest 0.6seconds but still cranks to much have done the learn tacho also the doors will not lock or unlock with the remote have reset remote reprogrammed and still no joy the car is a mitsubishi legnum 2.5lt
thanks


----------



## koss1 (May 18, 2008)

:wave:
Hi just letting you know have found the problem a very badly fitted earth wire just wrapped around another wire this was fitted by an authorised dealer not very happy also the alarm shop I took it to the other week failed to pick up on this.
Thankyou for all the advice and links ray:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

koss1 said:


> :wave:
> Hi just letting you know have found the problem a very badly fitted earth wire just wrapped around another wire this was fitted by an authorised dealer not very happy also the alarm shop I took it to the other week failed to pick up on this.
> Thankyou for all the advice and links ray:


Hey Koss,
Wow I'd go back to that shop (while their busy with guests) then get really loud about how much they charged you and did not see the bad ground problem.
Also my fault for not suggesting, but I do assume things sometimes witch makes solving stuff harder also.
Glade to hear everything is working as it should, you may be able to help others here also from what you have learned too!
Thanks for keeping us posted on it.


----------

